

Live And Direct - Why You Should Call Your Customers - brokenbeatnik
http://blog.projectlocker.com/2013/09/05/live-and-direct---why-you-should-call-your-customers/

======
reubenswartz
Great post and I totally agree.

I'll add that I think there is also a psychological element that's easy to
overlook. As much as we often fear talking to customers, we're human, and
we're built to need interaction with other humans. Trying to build software in
a vacuum is really hard for technical and business reasons, but it's also less
rewarding psychologically. Most of the entrepreneurial types on Hacker News
are not just trying to build a cool app or a great business, we are trying to
add some small bit of meaning to the world. Talking to customers helps connect
with that meaning (even beyond the satisfaction of customers using your
product).

